
Twitter hack takes over multiple accounts in Bitcoin scam - cindyceleste
https://decrypt.co/35674/bitcoin-scam-takes-over-crypto-twitter-massive-hack
======
dredmorbius
Numerous dupes, primary submission is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

